# Front end squeaking making me CRAZY



## Robert DP (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi all, here’s the problem I’m facing;
Every speed bump I roll over I hear a “loud” squeaking as my 67 conv goes up and down over the bump. Yesterday I replaced to old front shocks who’s bushing we’re shot and hoped that would improve the situation but no. I’ve also sprayed every rubber and metal joint with at-205 to recondition the old rubber, The next day are used some penetrating oil, this seem to reduce it by 30%. All tie rods, ball joints etc were replaced with new moog parts a year ago.

And I’ve searched all threads on squeaking noises from suspension. It’s infuriating to be driving such a great car and yet ...Squeak squeak over every bump
I realize it’s 52 years old and not a Toyota but there’s gotta be a way to get rid of the maddening embarrassing SQUEAKING &@!
Thanks in advance 
Rob


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Robert DP said:


> Hi all, here’s the problem I’m facing;
> Every speed bump I roll over I hear a “loud” squeaking as my 67 conv goes up and down over the bump. Yesterday I replaced to old front shocks who’s bushing we’re shot and hoped that would improve the situation but no. I’ve also sprayed every rubber and metal joint with at-205 to recondition the old rubber, The next day are used some penetrating oil, this seem to reduce it by 30%. All tie rods, ball joints etc were replaced with new moog parts a year ago.
> 
> And I’ve searched all threads on squeaking noises from suspension. It’s infuriating to be driving such a great car and yet ...Squeak squeak over every bump
> ...


Control arm bushings.


----------

